# Comic Relief



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Â£40M, jesus, Jamie Oliver got Â£280M from the government just to sort out school fucking dinners and people think Â£40M will make a difference to starving, dieing people in Africa. What a joke (one of few from the whole night).

Until Governments stop taking the piss out of the third world in order to keep it down and controllable, shite like comic relief only helps hide the facts and give us all a warm feeling for 2 minutes. Did your bit did you? My arse. Lie in a bath of beans? Oh well done, look Africa is sorted. Fuck me. :roll:

After helping the Middle East develop its resources since 1947 and the resultant problems that has caused does anyone really think Western governments are going to do the same in Africa? Are they fuck. African countries have resources enough to become rich and look after their own. All they need is help to develop it but, through debt and bribery, the rich nations keep them in their place, i.e. the 3rd world.

Instead of a night of 'comedy' and occasional videos of dickhead celebreties visiting sick kids in Africa how about a night of people who know what they are talking about highlighting what our Government, along with cronies from the States and other wealthy countries, do to subjugate Africa eh? Oh and instead of a load of tits with huge cheques to advertise their companies fill the audience with fucking politicians responsible for it. Love to see their faces. Wankers.

Whilst Im at it, wtf use is a mobile phone that dials 999 in ONE button instead of THREE (big saving) if some tit is battering you over the head and the phone is in the other room? Surely they have identified women that need the phone and therefore know they are at risk and should take fucking action to prevent it in the first place not give them a fucking gadget? I bet some tit politician who has loads of shares in Nokia came up with that one.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> Â£40M, jesus, Jamie Oliver got Â£280M from the government just to sort out school fucking dinners and people think Â£40M will make a difference to starving, dieing people in Africa. What a joke (one of few from the whole night).
> 
> Until Governments stop taking the piss out of the third world in order to keep it down and controllable, shite like comic relief only helps hide the facts and give us all a warm feeling for 2 minutes. Did your bit did you? My arse. Lie in a bath of beans? Oh well done, look Africa is sorted. Fuck me. :roll:
> 
> ...


Those phones are a right laugh aren't they? Â£50 to convert a normal phone into one that can only dial 999. Do they think we're stupid or something?

I tried hard to care, really I did... but Malaria isn't a new disease - it has been around as long as Africa has, I expect. If they haven't worked out what is causing it and taken a few steps on their own to help sort out the problem, then my Â£2.50 to buy a fucking mossie net really isn't going to help much.

Much of Africa looks to be an absolutely awful place to even TRY and live. As an environment, it does its best to kill virtually everything that tries to live there. If there's one thing we should learn from recent climate-change events - you can't fuck with nature - so no amount of aid to many parts of Africa will ever make a real difference. Sure, it'll ease the suffering for the individuals who live there now, but all the kids that are "saved" this year will be starting their own families in a few more years, and the ever-increasing population, living in a country where the environment will kill you as soon as look at you - well, let's just say sending Â£Â£Â£ out there isn't a long-term solution.

By easing the suffering in small pockets now, I think we're adding to the suffering for the next 50+ years.

Ricky Gervais' piece about the U2 tape was refreshingly honest.

But these problems can't be addressed (long-term) by "Charity".


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Ricky Gervais' piece about the U2 tape was refreshingly honest.


Yup, one sane voice amongst fools IMO


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I sent some cash.
However I agree with Leg and jampott that it's all a bit insignificant in the grand scheme of things. Everyone I speak to is fully aware that the the real problem is caused by power and politics (underpinned by a very few individuals linked to very, very seriously large amounts of cash). IMO action, however small, must surely be better than just pointing fingers, but doing nothing.
Have you noticed how councils and political parties are often filled with people who are either bent, incompetent or fete organisers? It's because it's easy to get voted in when there is no qualified opposition standing for election - the leaders we really need in politics are too busy earning a living.

The silent majority need to FORCE the government to FIX the 3rd world poverty problem. The power of the internet, and forums like this, as a means for mass communication and mobilisation are now being understood by the general public. Remember how the governement backed down in the fuel price rise issue? Mind you, what's happened since? The organisers have lost the drive to continue because, unlike fat-arsed Gordon Brown (the self-serving tosser) the lorry drivers have to go to work each day. 
:evil: :x :x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What a fucking top honest post.

Whilst watching, I wondered how much the rich Ant & Dec or Mr Connelly coughed up whilst out there filming! :? Probably fuck all.

Ant ~ "Let's having a jolly to Africa, (paid for by the Beeb out of our License fee), watch some shit being poured out of a bucket into a river and then fuck off back to our lovely mansions and lush lifestyle back home. You up for it Dec?".

Dec ~ "Damn fucking right. How much are we getting?"

I bet all the celebs on there last night, if they each coughed half a mil' could have made that 40 million total between them. But no ......they gave up their time 'for free'. Big fucking whoopee dooo.

How the fuck will a couple of 90 quid toilets help 1 million people living in that camp? God, it'd be like watching the ladies queuing for the bogs at a Wembley concert!

Oh, and a shower. Fucking useful that'll be. Walk fucking miles across all the turds and dead stuff in the streets, have a shower, and then walk back home through all the turds and dead stuff in the street. Good idea you wankers.

I'm not saying the answer's not to do anything. I'm saying that it takes a greater power than a night of shit comedy, (did that snooker gag get a single laugh cos I didn't hear it!), like the corrupt and fraudulant goverment of Africa for starters.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ant and Dec could have paid for that entire village to have whatever it needed, just out of the loose change in their pockets.

It'd be very interesting to see what, other than their stupid grinning faces, they actually "gave".

Touched enough to cry on telly, but not really bothered enough to do anything about it.

Bono is happy to pay to have his hat (HIS FUCKING HAT) delivered via First Class airline when he forgets it. Pays for a seat on the plane and everything. Goes on about how much he does for charity. Does he fuck.

Bunch of self-righteous parasites, the lot of them.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

To play devils advocate on the behalf of the celebs I have no idea whatthey do in private. Their problem is if they do, but dont shout about it, we think they dont do anything. If they do, and do shout about it, we say they are glory seeking. Cant win.

My main grievance is with the politicians who, lets face it, have access to funds at a level beyond all but the richest individuals (Gates for example although I understand he does a great deal for charity). THEY should sort it out, THEY are responsible.

I would only criticise the celebs in that 1. They arent fucking funny on the whole (the only time Lenny Henry is funny is when Bo Selecta's Micheal Stanley Jackson goes on about him 'That Lenny Henry with his oooooooKAAAAAYY'. Piss funny. and more seriously 2. They contribute to distracting the nation from the politicians criminal policies with respect to the third world.

Rant over.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Ant and Dec could have paid for that entire village to have whatever it needed, just out of the loose change in their pockets.
> 
> It'd be very interesting to see what, other than their stupid grinning faces, they actually "gave".


Probably fuck all.

From what I've seen and heard, most of these celebrities think that their "time" is enough to give to all of these charitie events. How about actually dipping their hands in those cash filled pockets of theirs


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Â£40M for the africans - if you let nature take its own path it will help reduce the number of people on the planet and increase the amount of carbon the rest of us can produce.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Â£40M for the africans - if you let nature take its own path it will help reduce the number of people on the planet and increase the amount of carbon the rest of us can produce.


Same joke twice. I laughed out loud the first time Tosh, now it feels like a cheap Christmas Cracker. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im into recycling these days.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Im into recycling these days.


Another bloody con! I read somewhere that you'd have to fill your plastics recyling wheely-bin to the brim every fortnight for 3 years to create enough plastic to make another wheely-bin. :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Im into recycling these days.


Bloody environ*mental*ists!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hurrayyyy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
The LEG-family got there second car. ( with 13 inch wheels ?? :wink: )
And he shared this wonderful moment with us.
LEG what's next? Your holiday-ticket's, your new LCD-TV or the new dress from misses LEG on the driveway? 
Don't forget to take pic's, i love this kind of stuff :lol: :lol:

Euhm on topic..... nice thread :wink:


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

> shite like comic relief only helps hide the facts


So where's your Â£40m then :?:

Listen to yourself, if you don't want to watch it then switch over FFS


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Hurrayyyy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> The LEG-family got there second car. ( with 13 inch wheels ?? :wink: )
> And he shared this wonderful moment with us.
> LEG what's next? Your holiday-ticket's, your new LCD-TV or the new dress from misses LEG on the driveway?
> ...


Shhh


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

PATT said:


> > shite like comic relief only helps hide the facts
> 
> 
> So where's your Â£40m then :?:
> ...


You think this is about watching the TV program? Really? Wow. How?


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Oh I see, your not having a pop at TV for raising Â£40 million for 'Africa'.

So your just an arse in general then.

Fair enough :!:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

PATT said:


> Oh I see, your not having a pop at TV for raising Â£40 million for 'Africa'.
> 
> So your just an arse in general then.
> 
> Fair enough :!:


How fucking simple does it have to be? If Â£280M hardly makes a dent in changing School Dinners in the UK exactly what do you think Â£40M does when only 60% goes to Africa??

All it does is make people who cant read past their noses, probably someone like you, think some good is being done when it isnt. What, you think a few boxes of food and an ambulance make a difference? Take your head out of the bucket.

Im an arse eh, lol, wooo I can hit the A R S and E keys too, clever aint it. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think we should spend the Â£40M raised on improving roads in the UK as they are such a joke.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

> If Â£280M hardly makes a dent in changing School Dinners in the UK exactly what do you think Â£40M does when only 60% goes to Africa??


  A fuck load more than your stupid comments will.

Talk about being up your own arse - You've got the T-Shirt


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

To Summarise - yes comic relief is and has been pish for years but don't laugh at the little difference it does make.

And yes the government could do a hell of a lot more than it does but...


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

> exactly what do you think Â£40M does when only 60% goes to Africa??


Â£24 million btw :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What part of "Comic Relief appeal raises Â£40.2m

Comic Relief has raised more than Â£40m during an eight-hour TV show which featured sketches starring Tony Blair, Kate Moss and a host of comedians." don't you understand you fuckwit? :?


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> What part of "Comic Relief appeal raises Â£40.2m
> 
> Comic Relief has raised more than Â£40m during an eight-hour TV show which featured sketches starring Tony Blair, Kate Moss and a host of comedians." don't you understand you fuckwit? :?


Good for you - You tell it as it is.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Africa is but one part of Comic Relief .... lets look closer to home too. Anyone who watched the show about the centres being funded for the mentally ill / challenged this week would recognise that a lot of good is done. (But why are there so many ill people in Stoke on Trent ?)

Comic Relief won't fix the Africa problem but at least its doing something to help. And they have a lump of my dosh helping them too.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Trust me - I've been to Africa (Mozambique, Botswana + s africa) in the past 6 months and they need all the fucking help they can get.

Forget comparisons with the middle east - thatâ€™s just dumb


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

PATT said:


> Trust me - I've been to Africa (Mozambique, Botswana + s africa) in the past 6 months and they need all the fucking help they can get.
> 
> Forget comparisons with the middle east - thatâ€™s just dumb


You're just not reading the point of my posts. Dont know why? Its plain and simple but you seem to want to be obstructive and take a point of view which isnt relevant to the thread. A thread which everyone else has understood?

You make my point perfectly though, they do need help, still, after umpteen years of 'charity'. It makes no long term, continent wide, difference. The only people that can do that are Governments and whilst we continue to let Tony Blair appear as 'funny' and 'doing his bit' on shows like Comic Relief we continue to give them an excuse to do nothing.

Rather a night dedicated to highlighting WHY Africa is in the state it is, something hard hitting that gets the people moving and complaining to change policy than some weak comedy and a few quid raised.

I watched a show called Live Aid when I was 16, it showed African children dieing of malnutrition. On Friday I watched Comic Relief aged 36, it shows African children dieing of malnutrition. Ill bet my TT that when I'm 56 Ill be sat, watching a TV Show about African Children dieing of malnutrition.

Who will stop it? Comic Relief? I dont think so. Do you? You may know something about it, I may feel strongly about it, but the vast majority of Brits feel they have done their bit on Friday so what chance is there they will lobby the government? None. Christ, we reacted more strongly to petrol prices increasing. :roll:

Anyway, each to their own opinion. Your argument, supported by your ability to press the A R S and E keys which is an achievement, speaks for itself. :?


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

....another thing to think about in relation to the Â£40,000,000

....is the 9 *BILLION!!!!* our government is prepared to throw away on the Olympics!

Bugger me - if the government REALLY wanted to help they could cancel the Olympics - really help the 3rd world, and build some hospitals at home too!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

JohnDonovan said:


> ....is the 9 *BILLION!!!!* our government is prepared to throw away on the Olympics!


Another:










Haven't we been there before:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

PATT said:


> > If Â£280M hardly makes a dent in changing School Dinners in the UK exactly what do you think Â£40M does when only 60% goes to Africa??
> 
> 
> A fuck load more than your stupid comments will.
> ...


I think you're missing the point of this thread. I'm sure contributors to this thread (leg included) are NOT saying that they don't care or want to help the poor people suffering in Africa. The arguement is - "Is Comic Relief the best way to solve the problem?"
The trouble with publicity-driven events like this is that they allow governments to get off the hook from properly investing in a long-term solution. It's often not in the interest of western governments (and their wealthy backers) to allow the 3rd world to take a slice of the global pie of wealth. The UK public get conned into thinking the only way to solve the problem by giving a fiver each. All this does it allow the government to sweep the matter under the carpet for another 12 months until the Comics do the next stint. Sure Â£40M (or Â£24M or whatever) will buy a few dozen lives and this is good and meaningful, but it will not stop the continued exploitation of the masses by a few corrupt government officials, in turn supported by wealthy arms dealers and western governments with a vested interest in keeping Africa poor.
If only Africa had gazillions of Oil fields - now that really would be worth the Blairy/Bushwacker pact sending in the troops to free the oppressed citizens woudn't it? :roll:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

My 9yr old grandaughter, watched part of it. The bit about the toilet's, it reduced her to tear's.
She is now saving her pocket money to buy a toilet.
The money raised is not the answer i agree, but for one little girl it certainly made one hell of a point.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

And I just chucked our old toilet in the skip. Had I known before...

Isn't comic Relief on one hand just for crass media stars and celebs (most of whom DO NOT WAIVE THEIR FEES) to show how much they care, and on the other hand, little more than a silly way for the UK middle class fleece-wearing latte drinkers to assuage their fat obese guilt by making a little charity noise, in between planning their next makeover and shopping trip?


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

garyc said:


> Isn't comic Relief on one hand just for crass media stars and celebs (most of whom DO NOT WAIVE THEIR FEES)


Actually YES - most of them on Comic Relief DO waive any fee. (Unlike certain other telephon style events I could mention...) Obviously, they do get expenses/travel provided to the studio.

Having said that, the amount of money the BBC must spend on hospitality etc. is horrendous! - complimentary food and drink backstage, after show party etc...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Personally I'd rather the government spent Â£9billion on a silly sports day for big kids, rather than throw it away in africa.

When we try to help we get criticised by the religious zealot's of interfering ie IRAQ, Afghanistan, Mogadishu and the former Yugoslavia to name a few.
When we don't help we are accused of ignoring our international duties ie africa, ethiopia.

We'll I'm going to be controversial and say this is a NATURAL disaster due to over population and intervention would not be good for the planet and lead to further destabilisation of the eco system. 60% (or whatever it is) of Â£40M would be better spent else where in the UK.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Personally I'd rather the government spent Â£9billion on a silly sports day for big kids, rather than throw it away in africa.
> 
> When we try to help we get criticised by the religious zealot's of interfering ie IRAQ, Afghanistan, Mogadishu and the former Yugoslavia to name a few.
> When we don't help we are accused of ignoring our international duties ie africa, ethiopia.
> ...


 :idea: We could spend Â£40m more on promoting (or forcing) democracy on fundamentallly undemocratic countries. :idea:

It's 4 years this week since we 'liberated' Iraq. US and UK have spent est'd $20 billion so far on that crusade. Â£40m could pay for some security consultants.

Alternatively we could use the Â£40m to counsel some deprived fat UK kids, who are, after all, victims too.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

garyc said:


> Alternatively we could use the Â£40m to counsel some deprived fat UK kids, who are, after all, victims too.


Or we could send them to Africa.

That way we give them a trip abroad and then, whilst there, there'll be fuck all to eat so will come back thinner.

God, I should have been a politician!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Would it be safe to have them all on the same plane at once? Would the wings not snap off?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

60% is rather an optimistic figure. It may be more for direct funding for smaller specific projects through fundraising events such as Comic Relief, but for general charitable donations to Africa, the percentage is far far lower.

Anyway, I agree completely with Leg et al. Charity is little more than relief for a collective public guilt when it comes to Africa. It means a lot to the lucky few that actually experience the benefits of a small proportion of the money that gets where it's supposed to. But it means very little to the millions of others for whom the BBC camera crew doesn't arrive.

Is western civilisation in anyway different now from the the days of imperalism? The western nations want the same things as they did then - control of wealth and power. Wrap it up in whatever rhetoric you will - WMDs, counter-terrorism, dictat disposal, freeing hearts and minds. It's all about either ensuring we at least maintain our superiority (economic and military), while restricting those of others.

With the economic threats coming from China, India, Russia - like the Soviet Union during the Cold War - Europe and the US will be keen to keep a strangle hold on Africa and effective control of the middle east. How best to do that but to make sure these countries are as far from democracy as can safely be by ensuring that the people have no say in the running of their country (whether literally or otherwise) and those in power know which side their bread is buttered.

For instance, Zimbabwe. How easy would it be to send in a load of UN troops and kick the living shit out of Mugagbe and his cronies? But we don't, as not many of the other African nations are even concerned about what is going on in Zimbabwe. Imagine if we went in guns blazing? Imagine the loss of access to the rich resources that are within Africa? Do you think there is any moral outrage in China which would prevent them stepping in as soon as a crack appeared in the doorway?

Having said that, imagine if Africa had been properly "managed" over the course of the last 50 years? Another 1 billion people in a similar economic position as India and China to make the US's CO2 emissions look like a fart in a jar. That's not to mention how many of those countries (with their own sources of Uranium and Plutonium) would be on the nuclear path. No wonder Labour want to replace Trident. In such a situation, Europe's days could be sorely numbered. Time may be a healer. But how long does centuries of exploitation and genocide require?


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Having read all the posts I think we are losing the point.

Leg, if you want to start some form of political forum, party or online challenge regarding Africa rather than waiting for someone else and sitting on your arse, start now and I'll be the first to join.

Also, all the funny comments regarding the few million quid and what else it could be spent on make my blood boil. Did you watch the filim of the young woman in the landrover whose child died right before her eyes As a father or mother you would be fucking delighted would you if some fat rich wanker in the Europe or elsewhere suggested that your kids can die for the sake of a 10p pill. All be happy to lose our kids because we don't have a pound to save them whilst some fat American Fucker spends Â£500.00 on a session of therapy to find out why they are not happy!

It makes me fucking mad.

So lets all do something about it then rather than trying to be a smug bunch of fucking wankers!!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

philyuk said:


> Having read all the posts I think we are losing the point.
> 
> Leg, if you want to start some form of political forum, party or online challenge regarding Africa rather than waiting for someone else and sitting on your arse, start now and I'll be the first to join.
> 
> ...


It had to be said. And I agree with you. It's a serious issue and not a subject for the wisecracks seen in this thread.
I donated some cash and genuinely hope it does some good to someone, somewhere. Many of the film clips, especially the one you highlighted where a mother watched her baby die, brought a tear to my eye. It's damn criminal that western powers allow this to go on, whilst spending millions on wasteful projects like the dome, etc. 
.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm happy to be smug.

I'm not going to donating anything to Africa. I also object to tax payers money being spent on any of these projects when we have people dying here. You are paying your money to profiters and corrupt politicians in africa. Next to none of the money will get anywhere near the dying masses.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I'm happy to be smug.
> 
> I'm not going to donating anything to Africa. I also object to tax payers money being spent on any of these projects when we have people dying here. You are paying your money to profiters and corrupt politicians in africa. Next to none of the money will get anywhere near the dying masses.


Are you certain? Is that 100% concrete fact? Or is that your suspicion?

.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Marcus,

Just out of interest, do you believe in AGW :?:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

vagman said:


> Marcus,
> 
> Just out of interest, do you believe in AGW :?:


Hmm, I'm not sure about that one yet. Global warming is clearly a massive 'industry' for funding research bodies and so many 'expert' scientists come up with so many different theories that it's impossible to see a single truth.
I'm no expert in this field, but instinct tells me that once the government starts to use it as a means for tax-generation - something is not quite. A bit smelly, in fact. :?

Why do you ask :?:


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Toshiba,

How many people here died of diptheria that can be solve by a tablet that costs 10p.

Most deaths from ill health in rich countries are caused by the indivduals themselves such as obesity, drug taking etc.

How anyone can be happy to be smug is beyond me.

Poeple in Africa are poor so we can have produce in the EU at a reduce cost so we can spend the money on second cars, second homes, second holidays! Note the theme?

The corruption occurs because we do not help and allow it to, not because it just does.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Leg, if you want to start some form of political forum, party or online challenge regarding Africa rather than waiting for someone else and sitting on your arse, start now and I'll be the first to join.


WTF are you on about. Why do people think its ok to accuse people they dont know of 'sitting on their arses'? You dont know me or what I do. Before you open your trap and accuse people of sitting on their arses why dont you stop, read the thread again and think.

Not that its any of your business but my wife and I have sponsored children through EveryChild since 1989 (in my wife's case, 1995 in my case). I also sponsor 3 other charities albeit not human ones (Wildlife in 2 cases and specifically apes in another). Im also pro active in writing to the powers that be wherever I feel strongly enough and, as little good that it does, I encourage my children to do the same (my 9 year old son feels very strongly about whaling and recieved a letter back from number ten this week after writing to them complaining).

Or are you saying that I cant make comment about something in the flame room of my favourite car forum without that meaning I am sitting on my arse if I dont start a forum or national campaign? Does this apply to every flame? Are you intending to start one yourself?



philyuk said:


> Also, all the funny comments regarding the few million quid and what else it could be spent on make my blood boil.


Couldnt agree more. You will note I havent done this, quite the opposite.



philyuk said:


> Did you watch the filim of the young woman in the landrover whose child died right before her eyes As a father or mother you would be fucking delighted would you if some fat rich wanker in the Europe or elsewhere suggested that your kids can die for the sake of a 10p pill. All be happy to lose our kids because we don't have a pound to save them whilst some fat American Fucker spends Â£500.00 on a session of therapy to find out why they are not happy!


Yes, I did see that. Did you see her Grandmother lose 3 children the same way 20 years ago on Band Aid? Are you looking forward to seeing future generations die in the same way, year in, year out or would you like it to stop?

Do you want to save her child for that child to watch her own child die in 15-20 years time? That simplistic, media led, shortsighted mentality merely passes the pain and suffering to someone else. For each person Comic Relief save sor helps how many do you think arent on the camera dieing? There is a world outside your 42 inch plasma you know.

Imagine Comic Relief next year. Same format but instead of asking for money they ask us to go online and sign up to a petition demanding that the Government takes international action to sort Africa out once and for all. To ensure passionate response, instead of just showing us pictures of dieing Africans (which we have been watching for in excess of 20 years), they explain the policies and actions of Western Nations towards Africa, they help us understand WHY it is like it is and what KEEPS it like it is. No punches held back, a frank and factual series of short films in amongst the 'hilarity'.

Now, the people with access to billions, nay trillions, the people who dismiss Â£40M as nothing, the people who have the clout to pressure other nations who have access to yet more trillions and yet more political clout are under pressure from the people to make changes. Its called democracy and its far more powerful than anything Comic Relief can do with Â£40M.

What do you think is going to stop us looking at Comic Relief 2027 and saying 'You know, I watched people die in Africa during Band Aid in the eighties and again when I watched Comic Relief in 2007 and here it is again in 2027'? Which approach?

Look at the petition about road pricing. Its in the public domain and has the Goverment on a back foot on the subject. It will probably still happen but how many people signed up compared to the number who watch Comic Relief? With that sort of exposure a petition should be huge.

We are discussing dieing Africans and buying them an ambulance because of Comic Relief, thats its focus. We SHOULD be asking 'WHY THE FUCK IS IT STILL A SHITHOLE TWENTY YEARS AFTER BAND AID GOT THE WHOLE THING STARTED?' A change of focus could initiate proper change instead of merely patching up the odd village or family.



> It makes me fucking mad.


I went past mad years ago. What makes me mad now is the short sighted approach to the problem which gives the politicians the luxury of appearing in a comedy sketch and getting exposure as a 'decent chap after all' whilst simoultaneously strangling Africa with policy and third world debt interest payments.



> So lets all do something about it then rather than trying to be a smug bunch of fucking wankers!!


I am, im doing various things including raising the issue on a thread on one of the busiest forums in the world. Im no activist, I have a wife and kids and a business to run. I do what I can. What are you doing other than posting short sighted and frankly bloody minded posts accusing me of sitting on my arse? Your post insinuates I have to either shut up or start a political forum/become an activist? Surely Im allowed to be somewhere in between (plus you have no idea what forums, petitions, groups, letters, debates or other I have been to, am a member of and write do you!)

As it happens I emailed Comic Relief at the weekend asking them to change the format to the one I describe above and explaining why. What did you do?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Leg said:


> Imagine Comic Relief next year. Same format but instead of asking for money they ask us to go online and sign up to a petition demanding that the Government takes international action to sort Africa out once and for all. To ensure passionate response, instead of just showing us pictures of dieing Africans (which we have been watching for in excess of 20 years), they explain the policies and actions of Western Nations towards Africa, they help us understand WHY it is like it is and what KEEPS it like it is. No punches held back, a frank and factual series of short films in amongst the 'hilarity'.
> 
> Now, the people with access to billions, nay trillions, the people who dismiss Â£40M as nothing, the people who have the clout to pressure other nations who have access to yet more trillions and yet more political clout are under pressure from the people to make changes. Its called democracy and its far more powerful than anything Comic Relief can do with Â£40M.


The longest ever post on the forum - and a bloody good one too!

I'm going to plagiarise your words and email Comic Relief too. Wouldn't it be great if everyone did the same? Grrr, I wish I was better with website stuff... does anyone know how to set up a petition website? If we start now, we could get a lot of names by this time next year.
.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Email has been sent! Who's next?
.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Well done Leg aren't you the fucking hero!!!!

You come and post here about how it makes you mad that more is not done and then come back and tell us all what you do and suggest I am not in a position to comment on your opinions.

You clearly indicate that when you were sixteen you watched people in Africa die and now twenty years on you watch the same but nothing is done to change it. What have you done to change it on a mass scale?

You say I have not heard of you but you're trying your best. Well I've heard of Bob Geldof so perhaps you're not trying hard enough.

My point, which in your ramblings you clearly ignored, was that if you feel that strongly stand up for it rather than criticise those that are trying to do so.

Imagine if all the people in history who changed the world, Gandhi, Nelson Mandella, Martin Luther King, had joined the TT forum of that era and posted a message that would have fucking done it then!

Don't be a pompous twat.

To get back on track your suggestions in the response to me are spot on and exaclty what is needed. Crack on then and we will all help.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Also I don't have a 42inch Plasma!!

That is fact.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh that is one of the best posts Ive seen m8, brilliantly irrelivent, nonsensical and dim. Well done. Here goes.....



philyuk said:


> You come and post here about how it makes you mad that more is not done and then come back and tell us all what you do and suggest I am not in a position to comment on your opinions.


You clearly stated I just sat on my arse yet when I, after being accused of this, point out that I dont, you dont like it. Where do I suggest you arent able to comment on my opinions? I dont. I merely point out you have no idea what I do or dont do so how the fuck do you know if I just sit on my arse eh einstein?



> You clearly indicate that when you were sixteen you watched people in Africa die and now twenty years on you watch the same but nothing is done to change it. What have you done to change it on a mass scale?


I humbly apologise for not becoming a world leader or major force for good in the world. Its a constant dissapointment to me that Bob Geldof, yourself and Nelson Mandela beat me to it. Im sure everyone here will criticise me for merely being a normal citizen and actually daring to have an opinion. Its well know that anyone below the position of 'King of the planet' should be quiet. :roll:



> You say I have not heard of you but you're trying your best. Well I've heard of Bob Geldof so perhaps you're not trying hard enough.


No you're right, Im not trying hard enough, I should be as famous as Bob and changing the world. In fact we all should, everyone should be doing it. What are you all doing you lazy, selfish, bastards?



> My point, which in your ramblings you clearly ignored, was that if you feel that strongly stand up for it rather than criticise those that are trying to do so.


You mean by doing what I do and posting a thread discussing the whole issue or do you mean by leaving my family, closing down my business and organising a mass concert at Wembley using my many connections in the music world to get top bands and performers to do an all day concert for free whilst also convincing TV companies to spend millions on televising it around the world?

Shit I knew I missed something off my to do list on Saturday!



> Imagine if all the people in history who changed the world, Gandhi, Nelson Mandella, Martin Luther King, had joined the TT forum of that era and posted a message that would have fucking done it then!


Or if they had merely waited for someone to post intelligent, inciteful comments and then came along being a complete thick fuck and posting utter nonsense like this. Much more productive.



> Don't be a pompous twat.


When you find the second family brain cell mucker.



> To get back on track your suggestions in the response to me are spot on and exaclty what is needed. Crack on then and we will all help


Are you on the care in the community scheme or something? You contradict yourself. Mouth off dimwitted arguments saying I should be Gandhi when the sandles just wouldnt suit me and THEN have the cheek to say I was right all along and you expect ME to lead you. Priceless.

Post again, please. Ive havent laughed so much in ages. Do one where Im shit because I havent sorted Iraq out single handed. No, no Ive got a better idea. Do one where I have an opinion about US foreign policy but havent moved to the States, run for a Governership, then, after years of hard work running say, ooh, I dunno, California, become President and sorted it all out. Yeah thats a beauty. :roll:


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

You are obviously very important as you have a high opinion of yourself!

Once again you are not reading the post.

I am not suggesting that you should be a world leader but that things do not change themselves and someone needs to make a stand.

You do not know anything about me either and what actions I take or follow.

Also I think secretly you would love the sandals.

And never give up if Arnie can do it so can you!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

philyuk said:


> You are obviously very important as you have a high opinion of yourself!


I try not to fly in the face of public opinion.



philyuk said:


> Once again you are not reading the post.
> 
> I am not suggesting that you should be a world leader but that things do not change themselves and someone needs to make a stand.


Are you sure? Sounds like it here and in other parts of your post...



> You clearly indicate that when you were sixteen you watched people in Africa die and now twenty years on you watch the same but nothing is done to change it. What have you done to change it on a mass scale?


PS. Thanks for selecting me to make a stand for you. Unfortunately Im busy and unable to lead you this week. Feel free to leap out of the flock and be the shepherd in my absence.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

I am sure, yes.

You started off by moaning about what others were doing and how it doesn't really change anything and my point, which has been lost in all your attempts at being clever, is that if you think you can do better do it!

Also, I haven't asked you to lead me, I"m just suggesting if you don't like what is happening change it.

Finally, I think you should go for the mass concert with you musical friends and not write yourselves off before you've tried.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Leg said:


> Are you on the care in the community scheme or something? You contradict yourself. Mouth off dimwitted arguments saying I should be Gandhi when the sandles just wouldnt suit me and THEN have the cheek to say I was right all along and you expect ME to lead you. Priceless.
> 
> Post again, please. Ive havent laughed so much in ages. Do one where Im shit because I havent sorted Iraq out single handed. No, no Ive got a better idea. Do one where I have an opinion about US foreign policy but havent moved to the States, run for a Governership, then, after years of hard work running say, ooh, I dunno, California, become President and sorted it all out. Yeah thats a beauty. :roll:


Leg - this is priceless! :lol: PMSL :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

philyuk - are you drunk or smoking shit? You're argument is 
[smiley=toilet.gif]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

philyuk said:


> I am sure, yes.
> 
> You started off by moaning about what others were doing and how it doesn't really change anything and my point, which has been lost in all your attempts at being clever, is that if you think you can do better do it!
> 
> ...


Your point was lost in your own contradictions and silly comments about me not being as famous as Bob.

Dimwitted comments like 'If you thinkyou can do better, do it' are ridiculous and short sighted. Do you think everything in the world is done perfectly? The England Manager job, the 'liberation' of Iraq? No, of course you dont. Are you doiing anything about it? No. Are you entitled to an opinion? Are you entitled to write/email to the FA or Number 10? Of course you are. Bit of a crap argument you have there eh.

You have asked me to lead you, cant you remember? Here this will help...



> To get back on track your suggestions in the response to me are spot on and exaclty what is needed. Crack on then and we will all help





> philyuk wrote:
> Leg, if you want to start some form of political forum, party or online challenge regarding Africa rather than waiting for someone else and sitting on your arse, start now and I'll be the first to join.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

I am not trying to argue the finer points of third world hunger, debt or poverty. I started by suggesting that if people were quick to condemn those for trying to make things better then what were they doing to make the move that is needed on a bigger scale.

Nearly everybody, Leg, can be a clever bastard on a forum just because they can type fast and quote a lot but at the end of the day the point is still the same. It will never change unless people want it to change bad enough.

If nothing else history has taught us that normal people can do amazing things.

Maybe Leg is the new messiah


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Nearly everybody, Leg, can be a clever bastard on a forum


*Nearly *everyone. :wink:

Ok, ok, ill leave you alone now. Well done, not laughed that much since, err, last night. :lol:

Did we sort out Africa? Ah fuck it, be right. Bob Geldoff is on the case...tell me why I dont like Mondays, Ill tell you why Bob, cos the traffic is a right fucking pain thats fucking why and some of us dont have friggin great helicopters.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

I was going to say everyone then thought better of it


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

philyuk said:


> I am not trying to argue the finer points of third world hunger, debt or poverty. I started by suggesting that if people were quick to condemn those for trying to make things better then what were they doing to make the move that is needed on a bigger scale.
> 
> Nearly everybody, Leg, can be a clever bastard on a forum just because they can type fast and quote a lot but at the end of the day the point is still the same. It will never change unless people want it to change bad enough.
> 
> ...


I'm slightly confused...

_I started by suggesting that if people were quick to condemn those for trying_

Oh you mean the token contributors? Call me a cynic but maybe it eases the consciences of those rather well paid celebrities and bizarrely eases the conscience of the UK. Quite why the 'bad' conscience is there initially is beyond me, but that's another story.

I guess you're the kind of person who lauds Brad Pitt for driving a Toyota Prius. Well done, Brad.

_Nearly everybody, Leg, can be a clever bastard on a forum just because they can type fast and quote a lot_

I'm not sure what point that's supposed to make other than to further make your contribution a moot point.

_ It will never change unless people want it to change bad enough._

Who said that, Rene DeRetard?


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry but just finished the banter with Leg, and he seems much cleverer than you.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

philyuk said:


> Sorry but just finished the banter with Leg, and he seems much cleverer than you.


Leg probably doesn't think that "Swissoled" is a word...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Sorry but just finished the banter with Leg, and he seems much cleverer than you.


Seems? Fuck me if that isnt a backhanded insult. :lol:


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Couldn't risk assuming that you would be in case he has already cured world hunger and is just about to tell us.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

jampott said:


> philyuk said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but just finished the banter with Leg, and he seems much cleverer than you.
> ...


I even changed my profile information for your benefit, and you haven't even noticed :roll:

You and I are OVER.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> philyuk said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but just finished the banter with Leg, and he seems much cleverer than you.
> ...


Funny I was thinking the same thing except on the forehand. :roll:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Sorry but just finished the banter with Leg, and he seems much cleverer than you.


I see, pray tell what you're basing that analysis on?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > philyuk said:
> ...


Wife has gone out so thats all Im stuck with.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Aww


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

episteme said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > philyuk said:
> ...


That's even worse. :roll:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

jampott said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Awwww I thought you'd like that one  I'll try a different adverb tomorrow.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


I like you mate, you say what's on your mind, even when there's nothing on your mind, you'll have a punt.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Based on reading all your other posts [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Based on reading all your other posts [smiley=smoking.gif]


Blimey, you must be bored; please enlighten me...


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Just teasing. I am sure you are just as clever if not more so.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


There's rarely anything on my mind, especially at work. It's odd actually, I was just typing a reply to you with the word punt in it, great minds or something; No wait a minute, it wasn't punt it was, uh,


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Just teasing. I am sure you are just as clever if not more so.


No don't backtrack - my internet intelligence has been challenged and of all people to put it up against you chose...Leg. I mean, HONESTLY


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Leg is the new Messiah


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Leg is the new Messiah


The wierd thing is 58 posts in 8 months and you decided this was worth putting in two. :?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> philyuk said:
> 
> 
> > Leg is the new Messiah
> ...


Maybe he's the modern day Nostradamus and in a few years time we'll look back on this moment.

(I'm bored, OK?)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > philyuk said:
> ...


Yeah, me too now u posted that.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

58 posts in eight months. Sorry didn't realise there was a minimum requirement.

Perhaps you are not as busy as you thought.

You should see my list on a Saturday :?


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Save this thread and review it years from now when you have insomnia.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Lame.

(See what I did there?) (Your sobriquet is 'Leg' and I put in reply to a post from you... "Lame" LOLOLOL!L!L!!!111)


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Sobriquet.

Didn't know he had a pet!


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

philyuk said:


> Sobriquet.
> 
> Didn't know he had a pet!


wtf


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Christ! This happens when someone tries to start a serious debate on a forum. Imagine on a global front. No wonder nothing ever gets addressed.

The first step to changing anything is to have an opinion. Let's not stiffle that by trading insults if it happens not to agree with yours.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Let's not stiffle that by trading insults if it happens not to agree with yours.


That's rather the premise of modern political debate so maybe you should submit that idea to Parliament first, then to people on a car forum.

(Besides that, I think you'll overlooking the fact it's all rather tongue-in-cheek; well for most people anyway)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The original post was serious as were my follow ups. I also thought that Phils posts were daft in the extreme. However, the last couple of pages he made it clear he didnt want a big barney and thats fine by me, ill only match whats thrown at me (insults, comments etc) not start or prolong it. Much. :wink:

Think the thread has run its course though. 2 people emailed Comic Relief requesting a harder hitting, more inciteful approach next time. It wont happen but hey, Im not Bob Geldof. Or Gandhi, or Mother Theresa, or Mandela, or...well u get the idea.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

i'm so glad you guys feel as strongly about this shite as i do..

thought i was only me.. All the money that gets pumped into the war, what will happen once its over, where will the money go..?

I find *WORKING* in the tv industry that people are full of fucking shit, its all about meeting the quota or figures...

TV is a great tool, but its just in the wrong hands..

The world in my eyes is all kept at a certain balance and thats how it will be kept, i feel like comic relief is made as a bit off a ploy to sugar coat what really goes on in this word and to part with more money not knowing where it will end up..(i would love to plant a transmitter in a coin then give it to charity and see where it ends up)

I have family in the carribean that have been there since birth and they live very well thanks to the aid that my family sends them straight into there banks.. It goes to show that if the money was going into the country properly we could sort out poverty, just like slavery was appolished...

I believe it was started by man and it can be ended that ay also..

just my 2pence worth at 2am [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> i'm so glad you guys feel as strongly about this shite as i do..
> 
> thought i was only me.. All the money that gets pumped into the war, what will happen once its over, where will the money go..?
> 
> ...


God - I can't help thinking that people are obsessed with 'shooting the messenger' here. I apprciate that Comic Relief (despite good intentions) is not actually going to fix Africa overnight! To be honest - it's not even their place to! (They're attempting to help out, while governments who could REALLY help in the long term do not.)

In other words, why do people keep bashing the Comic Relief people, rather than the inactive governments!

I (as a London resident especially), find it quite disturbing that the same government (ours!) hasn't really seen fit to apply resources to sorting out Africas social AND political problems, yet can happily throw billions at one off events like the Olympics or the Millenium dome.

Neither of these events actually interest me, they have/will cost the public lots of money in taxation, without us having any real say about it. They also perputally interfere in certain other foreign countries affairs - questionably in some cases. Yet, they stand by and let corrupt leaders like Mugabe continue unchallanged!

I am in Labours outrageous top tax bracket, which painful enough as it is, is made even more annoying knowing that the money they take from me is squandered on things like the Olympics; rather than sort out serious social issues either at home or in Africa!

....and here we are on a forum having a go at Comic Relief, which only got formed because governments didn't seem to be taking the inititive themselves!

Personally, I think that a lot of the 'comical' content the other night was a bit ropey - but at least they're trying to do something! I can fully understand the strong feelings being voiced on here, but let's please keep perspective of the efforts being put in by volunteers (celebrity or public) compared to what our Governments are/aren't doing!

*Rant over*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Isn't a sobriquet what you light in the base of a barbeque?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The problem is, Comic Relief is a bit like dribbling a watering can onto the Buncefield Depot. It can make a local difference to the people it actually touches, but can never solve the long term problems.

Countries with a high infant mortality rate and a low life expectancy are also categorised by having a high birth rate. Any maths experts care to explain what happens if we interfere with this? The high birth rate is now a cultural and social thing. An adaptation to the cruel conditions in which these people are forced to live. It won't change overnight... so by "saving" a lot of the children who would otherwise not make it to adulthood, an even greater burden is placed on the natural resources.

Then we'll need an exponentially rising amount of "charity" in order to meet the growing needs.

It is a bit like patching up a balloon with a few plasters here and there. You'll be able to blow a bit more air into it, but when the pressure gets to a certain point, it'll blow.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

'watering cans' and 'balloons with plasters' ~ nice analogy Tim!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> like slavery was appolished...


Now they've finished polishing slavery they can come and do my car.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

episteme said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not stiffle that by trading insults if it happens not to agree with yours.
> ...


I'm afraid Parliament's problems are well beyond my help. Can you really expect a group of narcissists to debate intelligently about something?



episteme said:


> (Besides that, I think you'll overlooking the fact it's all rather tongue-in-cheek; well for most people anyway)


(Whether or not, it's hardly helpful is it.)


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > like slavery was appolished...
> ...


 :roll: you know what i mean toss, sorry tosh.. :wink:


----------

